# Spigarelli Arrow Rests?



## fitadude (Jul 15, 2004)

I have shot the cheap one that goes on under the button like the cavalier. It worked just great and I had no problems with it. I have not tried the $90.00 full adjust version.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

the one that sort of looks like a cavalier and costs 20 or so bucks is well made-it might be the best wrap around rest for the GM-they have one that fits right over the "hump" on the right side of the riser (RH riser)


----------



## StevenB (Jun 2, 2002)

I used one on my yamaha eolla for years it was a great simple rest. just used some doube sided tape between it and the riser to reduce any movement


----------



## acarney (Jan 20, 2006)

Jim,

I think I know which one that you are talking about. Have to go to LAS & check it out. But they have one called a 'ZT' (zero tolerance) that looks interesting.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

This isnt the same but more a testiment to Spigarelli. I have shot a Spig 1300 for 10 years with the built in magnetic rest and it has performed flawlessly. Many thousands of arrows shot over it.


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

I've used the Spig Evo rest with pretty good success. I'm very happy with it, and I hated the W&W Mag Rest that I used to use.


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

I shoot with the super magnetic. I use it on my ACE's on an x-factor. 

I think its a superb rest. not a lot of clearance problems. REally don't even feel the rest vibrate or anything outside of the arrows. It has a lot of variables it can adjust to (magnetic tension, etc.). You can adjust how far the arm comes out. My opinion: I've shot with the cav and while they both have basically the same features... the spig is a lot smoother and feels less "gritty). However, kinda like the beiter plunger, one needs to ask themselves, "do I really need all this?" 

Another great alternative is the ARE. 

I got it when it was still around the $70's range. Now its something like $89 at lancaster? is it worth it? Hmmm... for me, I wouldn't purchase it again at that price.


----------



## Brick (Jul 23, 2004)

Jim C said:


> the one that sort of looks like a cavalier and costs 20 or so bucks is well made-it might be the best wrap around rest for the GM-they have one that fits right over the "hump" on the right side of the riser (RH riser)


There also is the "Universal" that basicly replaces the versa-tune module on the GM, and clamps the rest to the riser w/o the use of the plunger.

I've shot a couple of different spig rests and have found them to be solid and reliable.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

In my opinion it doesn't makes sense to buy a fully adjustable 'wire under the arrow' rest - be it Spiga, Cavalier, whatever.

The fine adjustments are made on the plunger, and not on the rest!


----------



## acarney (Jan 20, 2006)

After my experience with the Win&Win, I'm staying clear of that type of rest; 600 arrows & it starts to fail? That's pathetic!

The Super Magnetic looks like overkill, but I have still have to check it out. Heck, I have gone Hoyt (their most expensive recurve riser), so maybe the extra $ achieves better results, or lasts longer. The ZT is about the price of gas for the round trip to Lancaster, but if it lasts a yr or more it is worth it.

OT: Speaking of durability, how long should a magnetic rest last for?


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

My Cavalier went over 10,000 shots and still looks like new.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 22, 2005)

I think I prefer the flipper style rests a bit more than the wrap-around adjustable type. Simplicity is the attraction. I'm currently using the Win & Win Magnetic Flipper rest and I'm not overly pleased with it. The Spigarelli Zero Tolerance rest has caught my eye and I might like to try it out sometime. Right now I'd like to try the K&K Mag rest. I find the design to be interesting. Does anyone know if the Spig ZT will work with a Hoyt GM or where I might be able to buy a K&K Mag rest?


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

A rest that I'm using right now that I'm really pleased with is the rest that came on my spig vbs 2001. Its a nice rest. I had to change a few things on it (like cut it shorter) but aside from that, i like it a lot.


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

VanillaGorilla said:


> I think I prefer the flipper style rests a bit more than the wrap-around adjustable type. Simplicity is the attraction. I'm currently using the Win & Win Magnetic Flipper rest and I'm not overly pleased with it. The Spigarelli Zero Tolerance rest has caught my eye and I might like to try it out sometime. Right now I'd like to try the K&K Mag rest. I find the design to be interesting. Does anyone know if the Spig ZT will work with a Hoyt GM or where I might be able to buy a K&K Mag rest?


Spigarelli makes a magnetic flipper type rest. I really enjoy my Evolution.


----------



## Brick (Jul 23, 2004)

VanillaGorilla said:


> Does anyone know if the Spig ZT will work with a Hoyt GM or where I might be able to buy a K&K Mag rest?


The ZT will not work w. the GM. There is no allowance w. the rest for the plunger bushing on the riser. Looks like you're "stuck" with the Universal or the std Mag rest--oh darn. :wink:

Either one of these rests is fantastic on a GM--the Universal in particular.

Eric


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Jorge Oliveira said:


> In my opinion it doesn't makes sense to buy a fully adjustable 'wire under the arrow' rest - be it Spiga, Cavalier, whatever.
> 
> The fine adjustments are made on the plunger, and not on the rest!


 I respectfully disagree. I can adjust my rest up and down (on a vertical plane)to get the arrow to ride on the center of the plunger for different arrow thicknesses. I can adjust the angle of the arm for vane clearance. I can adjust the length of the arm to get the desired angle for that clearance. 

Again this is for the built in rest but any rest that does this would be highly advantageous


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 22, 2005)

Brick said:


> The ZT will not work w. the GM. There is no allowance w. the rest for the plunger bushing on the riser. Looks like you're "stuck" with the Universal or the std Mag rest--oh darn. :wink:
> 
> Either one of these rests is fantastic on a GM--the Universal in particular.
> 
> Eric


I suspected as much. Thanks for the confirmation! I'm not terribly disappointed as the stick-on rests are more than adequate. Every now and then I get distracted by sparklies. (Repeating to self: "I don't need a Matrix... I don't need a Matrix...") :becky:


----------



## acarney (Jan 20, 2006)

Went to LAS yesterday, bought the Spigarelli ZT. The first one was DOA, having the same problem as the Win&Win: magnet wouldn't hold.

Once the horizontal + veritical adjustments were set properly, AND my plunger was readjusted, I was shooting better than ever. The real test will be time: Win&Win lasted < 3 mos; I expect better of the Spigarelli.

Thanks to everyone who added their 2 cents.


----------



## BlackArrow (May 7, 2006)

I used a Spigarelli Gua wrap-around rest on my R/C. Loved it.

I found it easier to adjust than the Cavalier equivalent, but that's personal preference.


----------

